# sink hole / sinkhole



## longnoriegad

I have not been able to find the expression used for "sink hole" as in, 'The tropical storm caused a _sink hole_ to open up under a factory.'

Thanks very much!
Dani


----------



## k-in-sc

Normally it is "sinkhole," one word. 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=sinkhole&dict=enes&B10=Search


----------



## longnoriegad

Ok, this is me slapping myself on the forehead.... Muchisisísimas gracias...

Dani


----------



## k-in-sc

No need to slap yourself ... and when you look at the threads, you will see little agreement on what to call it! Why don't you post back with what you decide?


----------



## longnoriegad

Un gran *socavón* en la colonia Ciudad Nueva, en Ciudad de Guatemala, se produjo por las fuertes lluvias provocadas por la tormenta tropical "Agatha". 
http://www.libertaddigital.com/mund...traga-tres-edificios-en-guatemala-1276394285/

I guess I will go with *socavón* because we were discussing what happened in Guate, and this was the term used in one of the newspapers there. However, it was the link to terms I found here and checking with family there that lead me to the newspapers.

Thanks!!
Dani


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, you're right -- I think "socavón" should be added to the dictionary as a translation of "sinkhole." In fact, I am going to suggest it.
Hope your family in Guatemala is OK!


----------



## vicdark

Todos los días se aprende...¡si prestas atención!

Por haber nacido y crecido en un país minero, podría haber jurado que *socavón* era sólo la entrada de una mina, es decir la galería excavada en la ladera de un cerro, montaña o colina. Pero al verificar el término en el diccionario de la RAE, me encuentro que tiene una segunda acepción:

*2. *m. Hundimiento del suelo por haberse producido una oquedad subterránea.

..que es exactamente un _sinkhole._ Además su origen debe ser el verbo *socavar, *(_undermine,_ en inglés_).
_


----------



## k-in-sc

So, Vic, what term would you have used to describe a sinkhole? There seems to be a whole list ...


----------



## vicdark

Before having checked *socavón,* I would have said *hundimiento*. Now I will stick with the former.


----------



## k-in-sc

Somebody in one of the other threads suggested "hundimiento." Maybe it's a regional difference ...?


----------



## longnoriegad

vicdark said:


> Before having checked *socavón,* I would have said *hundimiento*. Now I will stick with the former.


 

My sister-in-law used *hundimiento* but knew that was just _a _word, not _the _word.  She liked *socavón* when I said that one, out of the list I found on the postings.

You all are a wonderful resource!


----------

